# CooTek infection



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2020)

Until a minute ago, everything I did on my phone I was hit with news from "Cootek". I typed a text, it popped up. I searched within a legit website it was there. I was posting to Urban and it was there.
Searching online it would appear it's something like a virus and can suck the life out of your mobile. I believe it came with an app (neverspoons) which I downloaded a while ago from the google playstore and it only showed itself only today.  it appears the only way to get rid of it is to remove any apps downloaded recently. I was lucky, I have only downloaded two apps recently and as the other I guessed was harmless it must have been the other app I downloaded. I haven't worked out how to protect against it but simply alert people what's happened.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 28, 2020)

This doesn't make a lot of sense. Phones don't get viruses like computers do, their apps run in highly sandboxed environments.

If something is spamming you with messages then it's highly likely it's one malfunctioning app, which you can stop by uninstalling it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2020)

I've got the neverspoons app but a malware scan doesn't show anything untoward.


----------



## maomao (Jul 28, 2020)

It's a dodgy app but hard to know what one. Probably something completely pointless. 









						TouchPal developer caught installing adware on hundreds of millions of Android phones
					

Horribly invasive adware badly interferes with host Android device




					www.techradar.com


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2020)

Google drops the ban hammer on CooTek, removing their adware from the Play Store - TalkAndroid.com
					

The Google Play Store has had a rough time in the last few months, with malicious developers, ad-infected apps, and copycat problems making headlines. These




					www.talkandroid.com


----------



## hash tag (Jul 30, 2020)

I got rid of it for a few days. Bastard thing has just opened up again


----------

